# Help! My cat will put me in a funny farm soon!



## rebeckah (Mar 6, 2014)

Serious behavioural problems.

Dear all,

Not sure where else to turn since Google just shows up get him neutered as an answer.

My 5 month old male cat Phillip is literally driving me insane. I have owned cats my entire life and never once encountered such ongoing boisterous behaviour in a cat. He rarely sleeps and does not compute discipline at all. His behaviour is so out of control that he has to be confined to the kitchen/garden where he still manages to get up to plenty of mischief.

He is so hyper and non-stop. He is constantly leaping on my other cat even though she tells him where to go. Hes not put off and will spend hours jumping on her back and biting her. If hes not climbing the curtains, hes knocking things over, hes in the bath, getting inside cupboards, chewing everything he can etc. Normal behaviour for a young cat, I know but not when it is 24/7. I literally cannot relax with him in the room as he is always up to no good. He cannot be trusted in the house because he is either breaking something or being dirty. He has a clean litter tray but will still choose (if I let him in the main part of the house) to defecate in the weirdest of places: buckets, furniture etc. This is annoying in itself especially when he has 24/7 access to a garden in addition to the litter tray.

He has a sweet personality, as in he is affectionate and loving and not nasty but he is clingy too. Taking a bath is a nightmare since if he comes in the bathroom he repeatedly tries to jump in the bath and if I lock him out, he yowls non-stop outside the door and scratches. He has learned to open doors so now he has to be locked in the garden for me to have a bath. If you walk past him he leaps at you or grabs your legs. I had builders coming over one day and knew that having Phillip in the house would be a disaster so locked him out in the garden for three hours with my other cat. He just sat on the windowsill and yowled for the entire three hours. My other cat behaved normally by sunbathing, playing with things etc.

For a cat with so much excess energy you would think he would love being outside. Its a proper cats playground out the back too: no access to the road just trees to climb, places to explore etc. It baffles me that he will only play inside the house, never outside. Hes not being bullied by other local cats or animals, nothing has scared him, he just wants to be inside all the time, being naughty.

I had to go away for work for a few days recently and my brother house sat for me. No one had believed me about Phils behaviour before, just thought I was over exaggerating and that he was a normal kitten. Within 30 minutes my brother rang me to say his behaviour was certifiable and very unusual. 

Yesterday I had him neutered and explained to the vets his issues but they could not suggest much but said the castration should help. When I picked him up after the operation, the staff told me that he had been grabbing anyone who walked past his cage and he was being very lively. The vet said that he should be discouraged from running around for 48 hours after the operation to prevent infection. Impossible!

From the minute we got home, he was off again. In the cupboard under the sink, in the bath, emptied his whole litter tray from excessive scratching (a new trick!), knocked over all the bowls in the kitchen, climbed the curtains, broke a plate, irritated my other cat into exhaustion. And this is AFTER a general anaesthetic. I am losing hope of what to do. I have tried cat calmers but nothing works on him. Discipline does not work, even a smack on the bottom.

I worry for his health since he is always on the go and never resting. Also, his life cant be nice. He is confined to one room (kitchen with access to outside) because he cannot be trusted in the house so it must be a lonely life for him since he refuses to go outside and socialise. Also, my patience is wearing thin and I am weary of this behaviour. I would love to just have him sit on the sofa with me but again, this is impossible as he never sits.

So, anyone else had this kind of problem?
:mad2:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi & welcome - I'm a bit confused as most of it seems like pretty normal behaviour from an energetic and playful kitten to me 

I'll comment on some of your points where I feel I can do so - sure others will be along shortly with some other thoughts ....



rebeckah said:


> He rarely sleeps and does not compute discipline at all. His behaviour is so out of control that he has to be confined to the kitchen/garden where he still manages to get up to plenty of mischief.


What do you mean by 'discipline' - you mention it several times



rebeckah said:


> Discipline does not work, even a smack on the bottom.


Sorry but you should NEVER smack animals  it has absolutely no meaning for them and just makes them scared and angry



rebeckah said:


> Taking a bath is a nightmare since if he comes in the bathroom he repeatedly tries to jump in the bath and if I lock him out, he yowls non-stop outside the door and scratches. He has learned to open doors so now he has to be locked in the garden for me to have a bath.


Why can't you just let him in the bathroom?

What's the big problem if he wants to go in the water? 

He'll be howling & scratching at the door because he doesn't like being shut out, won't understand why it's happening & wants back in!



rebeckah said:


> locked him out in the garden for three hours with my other cat. He just sat on the windowsill and yowled for the entire three hours.


As above .....



rebeckah said:


> My other cat behaved normally by sunbathing, playing with things etc.


Maybe your other cat is quite happy being outside .... Phillip obviously isn't & you need to therefore not do it to him as the more you do, the more stressed he'll become and the circle will get worse & worse

Not all cats like going out - Mia hardly ever ventures outside & when she does, it's usually for 10 mins or so!



rebeckah said:


> Yesterday I had him neutered and explained to the vets his issues but they could not suggest much but said the castration should help. When I picked him up after the operation, the staff told me that he had been grabbing anyone who walked past his cage and he was being very lively.


It will take several weeks for his hormones to settle so it will take a while

He is likely to be grabbing at people (and you at home) because he wants attention



rebeckah said:


> Also, his life can't be nice. He is confined to one room (kitchen with access to outside) because he cannot be trusted in the house so it must be a lonely life for him


How long is he shut in the room by himself / how long do you let him out / what sorts of toys are in there / how long do you go in and play with him each day?

Also (sorry for the questions but they will help others provide advice):

What breed is he & what do you feed him?

TBH it sounds as if he wants to be with you and wants attention - some cats are like this and if they don't get enough stimulation they get bored & can start acting out


----------



## rebeckah (Mar 6, 2014)

> Hi & welcome - I'm a bit confused as most of it seems like pretty normal behaviour from an energetic and playful kitten to me
> 
> I'll comment on some of your points where I feel I can do so - sure others will be along shortly with some other thoughts ....


Thanks for replying  It is hard to explain his behaviour without it sounding like regular youthful cat playfulness. It really has to be seen to be believed.



> What do you mean by 'discipline' - you mention it several times
> 
> Sorry but you should NEVER smack animals  it has absolutely no meaning for them and just makes them scared and angry


By discipline I mean telling him "no", water spray, a hand clap etc. We will have to disagree on the smacking, some do, some don't. Its not a hard smack, a tap on the bottom.



> Why can't you just let him in the bathroom?
> 
> What's the big problem if he wants to go in the water?


Because I don't want to share my bath with a cat who has claws and who will be thrashing around in the water next to my naked body!? 



> He'll be howling & scratching at the door because he doesn't like being shut out, won't understand why it's happening & wants back in!


Which is why I let him in to see what is happening (me having a bath) and he repeatedly tries to jump in so doesnt work either way.



> Maybe your other cat is quite happy being outside .... Phillip obviously isn't & you need to therefore not do it to him as the more you do, the more stressed he'll become and the circle will get worse & worse
> 
> Not all cats like going out - Mia hardly ever ventures outside & when she does, it's usually for 10 mins or so!


I agree, some cats love, some don't. I am just surprised that such an active young kitty wouldnt like playing outside as well as inside. He was only locked out that one time because I couldnt have him around whilst the builders were working as he couldve escaped out the front door onto the street as they were bringing things in and out.



> How long is he shut in the room by himself / how long do you let him out / what sorts of toys are in there / how long do you go in and play with him each day?


He's never alone as he always has my other cat present. I leave my kitchen window open so he has access to outside 24/7. In the kitchen is his tray, fresh water and food, a cat bed and toys. He's not really interested in toys despite me getting various types. I play with him regularly but it makes no odds.



> Also (sorry for the questions but they will help others provide advice):
> 
> What breed is he & what do you feed him?


He has a diet of cat biscuits (Whiskas or Go-Cat) which are available 24/7 followed by wet food at breakfast and dinner times. He also gets appropriate leftovers occasionally and sometimes those little cat treats that are like sticks.

He was a regular moggy but I wouldnt surprised if he has some Siamese in there due to the shape of his face/miaowing style but there's no concrete evidence. His mother wouldnt tell us who daddy was!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rebeckah said:


> Because I don't want to share my bath with a cat who has claws and who will be thrashing around in the water next to my naked body!?


Both mine just used to come for a cuddle & snuggle up - and then have a bit of a swim!

Have you tried just leaving him shut in the kitchen rather than actually outside?



rebeckah said:


> He's never alone as he always has my other cat present. I leave my kitchen window open so he has access to outside 24/7. In the kitchen is his tray, fresh water and food, a cat bed and toys. He's not really interested in toys despite me getting various types. I play with him regularly but it makes no odds.


What kinds of toys - have you tried things like Flying Frenzy?



rebeckah said:


> He has a diet of cat biscuits (Whiskas or Go-Cat) which are available 24/7 followed by wet food at breakfast and dinner times. He also gets appropriate leftovers occasionally and sometimes those little cat treats that are like sticks.


I'm wondering if it's worth trying something else - have a look / post in the Health & Nutrition section for more detailed advice but generally most of the stuff you can buy in the supermarkets isn't fantastic TBH - and dry isn't that great for them (sorry) & certainly if it's coloured lumps, then they're full of additives I'm afraid

It could well be that he's intolerant to these or they're making him hyper  - I know more about how it affects dogs but the same will apply to cats too

Often, a very hyper badly behaved dog, can have a TOTAL change in personality, behaviour - simply by changing them from one of these foods (eg B*akers) to a better quality one without all the colourants / additives in

I'm trying to wean mine off it (pretty successful with Mia - no joy with Archie ) and actually finding that the seemingly very expensive tins actually cost less to feed than the pouches they get!



rebeckah said:


> He was a regular moggy but I wouldnt surprised if he has some Siamese in there due to the shape of his face/miaowing style but there's no concrete evidence. His mother wouldnt tell us who daddy was!


That's what I was going to suggest - Archie def has something oriental in him - he can have days (incl yesterday) when he yeowls pretty much none stop - even after being in / out, cuddled, played with, fed etc etc - it's just them!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I can only really agree with what Lilylass is saying, alot of his behaviour sounds like normal behaviour for a kitten and I really don't think smacking him will really help 

Mine is either zooming around or following me everywhere, including the bathroom, he always sits on the side of the bath when I'm having a bath or shower and has taken a dunk in there a couple of times!

Do you spend much time playing with him and giving him attention? My old oriental would always grab at people if he he didn't feel they were giving him enough attention and my kitten is not a happy boy if I don't spend alot of time playing with him.


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

I've never heard anything like this before but the neutering should definitely help although it will take a few weeks for his hormones to calm down.



> Discipline does not work, even a smack on the bottom.


I don't mean to be judgmental but don't ever smack him as this will just rightly reinforce his 'bad behaviour' because he will see it as being attacked and you will find it very hard if not impossible for him to trust you.

Sorry I'm struggling to find the right words to help you right now as it seems like you've got yourself and dragged Phillip with you into a vicious circle and only you can break it with a lot of love and patience and maybe some professional help.

Rachel.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

A couple of thoughts for you.

I actually remember a case on here a few years ago which sounded remarkably similar to your own. A change in diet was suggested, and, after changing from a supermarket brand to one of the much better ones, there was a total character change in the cat. It really would be worth giving this some strong consideration. Those biscuits are full of so much sugar that it's no wonder he's rocketting around like a lunatic.

Neux, neutering. Google is right when it keeps throwing this suggestion up. It should solve your litter tray problems at least. Many entire males wee/poo outside the tray as a way of marking their territory. Entire males are also much more energetic and hyper. It can take 6-8 weeks for hormones to subside after the op, so you'll have to bear with him for a little longer.

Grabbing: It sounds generally like your kitten is very frustrated and lonely if he's grabbing people for attention and can't be left on his own. I know you're going to think it a mad suggestion, but have you ever considered getting him a playmate? It's surprising, but two whirling dervish mental kittens actually cause less damage than one, as they take out their excess energy on each other rather than on your house. I'm guessing your other cat doesn't play with him much, so this could help solve the problem.

The bath: If he keeps trying to jump in... I'd let him. obviously when you're not in the bath. But he'll only do it once, and once he's been dunked, he won't do it again. Then you can let him in while you're having a bath, and both of you can have some peace.

Play: It really sounds as though he's got too much energy. Some cats don't do well with self-play toys. They want a human on the other end of it. Go online and by yourself a Flying Frenzy. They're absolutely the best toys for tiring a cat out. Run him for 20-30 minutes 2-3 times a day with one of these, until he can't chase it any more. Thatwill help burn off a good portion of his energy. Invest in a very tall scratching post that he can run up and down all day long too.

Litter tray: If he's kicking all of his litter out, get a high sided covered one, maybe like the Catit trays. They're quite good at containing the litter well, even with cats that dig.

Hope this is enough to get you started.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I fully agree with Carly!

When I read your first post my immediate thought was that you are feeding dry food - and you are. Your kitten is like a kid on a sugar rush - and we all know what that looks like! 

Get him off the dry asap or if you have to feed dry get Thrive. The best food for him would be raw but high quality wet food should do it for you too. Not Felix or Whiskas as they contain sugars too. I would recommend Butcher's classic or HiLife if you want supermarket food.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

I feed my 2 hi life wet food . but the other week I got a free sample of go cat in the post , I gave it to them in the morning and they were hyper all day long just didn't sleep ,never again free or not they slept all the next day ,
they are great on the hi life , 
I also recommend the flying frenzy my 2 play with it for half an hour till they are tired then have a second wind for about 20 minutes then sleep all night long ,same during the day we play on an off with it then they have nice long naps ,they are 12 months and 19 months ,


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with everything the others have said, and especially not to smack him, as already said he will take it as being attacked, 
A good thing for tiring kittens out is a lazer toy, they love to chase the red dot, and it really can tire them out, pets at home sell them, so does Sainsburys, only around £3-50, worth every penny in my book
Also Zylkene, but I think hes just a normal healthy kitten, more to be worried about if he was lethargic and not wanting to do anything


----------



## delilah90 (Mar 1, 2014)

We have a very mischievous 9mo Burmese who is into everything - can also open cupboards, always comes in when I'm in the bath, though restricts himself to walking around the edge dipping his paw in the water. At night he can be terrible - jumping on bedside tables and knocking things off to get our attention etc. He is now beginning to calm down a bit though - only in the last couple of weeks and still has loads of energy, but I think he's growing up. So it may just be a case of sitting it out. Neutering should help. I will echo what others have said about diet. Our boy has always had quite a pure diet - Nature's Menu kitten food (no additives, high meat content) mixed in with a little raw from about 5 months. He only has Applaws dried food, which is based on meat rather than grains. But, when he was younger, he occasionally had some Felix Kitten food and every time he had it he went CRAZY. It was like giving a toddler a bag of sweets. Now, it may be because he wasn't used to that kind of food and so reacted to it, but I'm pretty sure he would have been even more hyper if he'd been eating like that all the time. Just a hunch, but I do reckon it's worth trying your little one on some good quality food. Good luck!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like you may be dealing with a food allergy here. Many children have mistakenly been diagnosed with ADHD due to similar food allergies, and hyperactivity due to food intolerance is known in the animal world as well. Cheap cat foods are full of grain, which is not a natural part of a cat's diet, and some cats may react very strongly to it. If you swich to raw or to a completely grain-free quality food, his behaviour may well change completely.

Just give it a try, if it isn't the cause, you have lost nothing, as your cat will still be fed a healthier diet and, on the other hand, it may well be the solution to all your problems with him.


----------



## george1111 (Jul 28, 2013)

sounds to me like he just wants attention my cat is the same he follows me everywhere if i shut him out of a room he plays up. he just wants to be with me all the time. please dont smack him. a stern NO works with george when hes a bit hyper.


----------



## Rachel64 (Feb 7, 2013)

I would definitely give some grain free wet food a try. Fern is a middle-aged lady so she wasn't hyperactive, but the changes in her since getting her off dry food have been staggering.


----------

